# Good read Impressed-current anodes



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

http://www.watertechonline.com/articles/166000-that-anode-is-important


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

It is a good read. Thanks for posting it!:thumbsup:


----------

